# trout in the surf



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

When do they usually start showing up in the surf?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They should be there now. Just need the water to get right.


----------



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

Swell info says it saposed to be flat friday...i know its early but if it stays that way i guess ill give it a shot


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have already caught trout in the surf last Friday a week ago. Not too early at all.


----------



## Skunked Again (May 12, 2014)

They should be in any day now, just need the wind to stop blowing!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I will be there Friday. Seaweed likely to be a huge PITA.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Seaweed was horrible Saturday and water was a bit chilly for me but the kiddos didn't seem to mind.


----------



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

what were yall using for bait when yall caught em if you dont mind me asking


----------

